# Lighting for a Penny at PETSMART website!!???



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey everybody, just putting this up here that I was browsing Petsmart's website today and noticed that the exo-terra compact florescent lighting hood in the 24inch model were only for sale for a Penny????!!!! They were back ordered, however I ordered a few, and after shipping my total for two hoods was only 5 dollars and change lol! I was posting this to see if anyone else noticed this on the Petsmart website? Link is below 

Exo Terra Compact Fluorescent Terrarium Canopy - Reptile - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

I just ordered 10. 

Total cost $5.05

Kinda strange

Thanks for heads up


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

outofreach said:


> I just ordered 10.
> 
> Total cost $5.05
> 
> ...


I just ordered two just in case they try and charge me later for shipping on each one. But I don't know, it was weird because you could order a 300 of them and only pay 3 dollars plus shipping lol? Petsmart is gonna kick themselves in the morning, I can tell you that for sure!


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm wondering if they will notice price and cancel orders/refund $

Find out soon enough I suppose.

Wonder how many fit on a pallet?


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

outofreach said:


> I'm wondering if they will notice price and cancel orders/refund $
> 
> Find out soon enough I suppose.
> 
> Wonder how many fit on a pallet?


Hahaha, I am sure they would palletize the items for you! This may set a record for the cheapest item to freight ratio ever lol! 10 light fixtures for 10 pennies plus 5 dollars and change shipping.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Order placed! 

-Chris


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

i just ordered 3. I remember a certain computer store made a mistake like this in the past. Let's hope Petsmart does the same.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just ordered 100. We are stocked up on em now 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I ordered 2, that is all I can really use.
Says they are backordered and will ship in 2-4 weeks.
Lets hope they honor their mistake!
Thanks for the heads up.
I think I will wait to order the Jungle dawn LED bulbs until the hoods arrive!


----------



## chasesoda (Nov 23, 2011)

This is awesome! I ordered 75 , I guess I won't run out now. Haha


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol ... i ordered 50. 

I highly doubt they will honor this. 
Do you realize how much money they are losing just from these posts alone? 

Theres no way they will allow this.

Im honestly considering ordering 50 more!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just ordered 10 b/o sweeeeet deal . Good looking


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in for 5!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

120 ordered. Somehow I doubt this will happen though. Now to see if they have bulbs for the same price...


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Unless it bills your card right away I doubt they will honor that price. Also if you read the fine line on their credit card policies I'm sure it says they can adjust the price or cancel at their discretion. If anyone by some miracle gets them and wants to sell a few I'll double what you paid; how does that sound?


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I went from getting 30 to getting 2 I don't even know what I would do with 30 I just love the deal......if it works.....thanks for heads up


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I bet they would be more apt to honor it with orders of 5-10 but when you get people ordering 100+ at a time I bet it gets shut down quick and they all get cancelled...


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

....Ok, I'm "invested" too.. 

Qty=1, total cost = $5.32

Lets see what happens!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah don't get your hopes up. They're definitely gonna cancel it as soon as they notice it.

I worked at Target for 10yrs and you'd be surprised how often we got ads that had obsurd prices posted on some items. Talk about lack of proofreading. Needless to say they never honored those prices, they posted a note on the as board in the stores that the price was wrong. "Sorry for any confusion". LOL


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Isn't there a law about false advertising though that requires them to honor purchases made at an advertised price if a notice is not in place? 

It will be interesting to see the outcome of this in the next few Weeks!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I would try running to the store with a print out of the "sale price." Unfortunately, none of the PetSmarts in my area have any 24" tops in stock.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Per Petsmart's online policy:



> ERRORS ON SITE
> Prices and availability of products and services are subject to change without notice. Errors will be corrected where discovered and PetSmart reserves the right to revoke any stated offer and to correct any errors, inaccuracies or omissions, including after an order has been submitted, whether or not the order has been confirmed and/or your credit/debit card has been charged. If your credit/debit card has already been charged for the purchase and your order is cancelled, PetSmart will issue a credit to your credit/debit card account in the amount of the charge. Individual bank policies will control when this amount is credited to your account. (If you are not fully satisfied with your purchase, you may return it in accordance with PetSmart's Return Policy.)


http://www.petsmart.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=safety&subdisplay=terms#6


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

well i am for 3, have no use for them but maybe Ill just sell them on here for 2 cents and double my money


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

It has happened to me before when ordering aquarium salt. They will not honor the mistake of some incompetent employee setting up their website prices. All you will get is an apology for the error and inconvenience. 

I ordered some "just in case." Word must have spread fast - this is what I got "_Product Currently on Backorder: Usually ships in 2-4 weeks._"


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I ordered 5. Pretty crazy deal. I think the Petsmart website designer is gonna get a nice...long vacation after this.

And if they do adjust the price, I can just return them, so I'm willing to gamble


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> Yeah I ordered 5. Pretty crazy deal. I think the Petsmart website designer is gonna get a nice...long vacation after this.
> 
> And if they do adjust the price, I can just return them, so I'm willing to gamble


If they adjust the price and charge more than the advertised price, that too becomes fraud. I read my emailed invoice and the bottom of it states: "If you paid with a credit card, you will not be charged until your item has shipped. If you used a debit or check card, the amount was deducted when you placed the order." I used a debit card and it was in fact charged.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I ordered 50 and then reduced it to 30.
I doubt it will work but its no harm in trying.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> It has happened to me before when ordering aquarium salt. They will not honor the mistake of some incompetent employee setting up their website prices. All you will get is an apology for the error and inconvenience.
> 
> I ordered some "just in case." Word must have spread fast - this is what I got "_Product Currently on Backorder: Usually ships in 2-4 weeks._"


LOL of course it's on backorder... they just got like orders for 200+ lights



> If they adjust the price and charge more than the advertised price, that too becomes fraud. I read my emailed invoice and the bottom of it states: "If you paid with a credit card, you will not be charged until your item has shipped. If you used a debit or check card, the amount was deducted when you placed the order." I used a debit card and it was in fact charged.


It's not fraud, their policy states they will not honor the error price. They will refund any money charged and cancel the order. 

The days of calling things fraud are gone with so many people trying so many scams over the years. The courts arent allowing what they used to, they tend to follow the law and look for an "intent" to defraud someone. Obviously Petsmart isn't intentionally pricing the lights for .01 and trying to charge your card for more.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

They took it down lol


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well folks, I just got my email sent that my order had been canceled lol! This will go in the record books for sure though lololol! I am glad I couldn't sleep last night and decided to check out PetsMart for lighting.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if the back order process is automatic and exo terra just got an order for 100,000 light fixtures..


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

jacobi said:


> I wonder if the back order process is automatic and exo terra just got an order for 100,000 light fixtures..


Could you imagine seeing an invoice like that lol!! I think that Exoterra discontinued the 24incher anyways because I haven't seen them in stores here in Houston for a while now? I thought maybe that is why Petsmart had them for a penny because they were trying to get rid of overstock, but you never know.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tinctoc said:


> If they adjust the price and charge more than the advertised price, that too becomes fraud.





JaredJ said:


> It's not fraud, their policy states they will not honor the error price. They will refund any money charged and cancel the order.


If they advertise one price, and then charge you more than that, that is most definitely fraud. They cannot tell people one price, and then steal however much money they feel like, directly from your account.
They can choose to cancel the order and refund your money because of a mistake.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

It's not on their website anymore. Can someone confirm this? I always miss the good deals! lol


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Post #29.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

totally missed that. thanks.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Wonder if they will make a deal/compromise with any of you guys. 

Maybe honor one fixture at those prices? Especially for people that were already charged. 

I really could use a fixture.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

My invoice says they will not charge my card until the item ships.
That is the only communication I have from them as of now.
But I only ordered 2...
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep, I missed out also. Anyone get an order cancelled yet from Petsmart?


Steve


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Steverd said:


> Yep, I missed out also. Anyone get an order cancelled yet from Petsmart?
> 
> 
> Steve


Post #30.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am sad that petsmart took down the page because they could have started a trend in big box on-line retailing by PASSING ON THE SAVINGS TO YOU!!!!! (In a cheesy Russian salesman's accent) " That's right folks!! Today Crazy Yuri from PetsMart is weelling to pass on the savings to you! We have receecently leequidated our surplus lighting feextures and now today for the low low cost of only one American penny the deluxe compacted lighting hood from Exo-Terra can be yours!! Truuusstt meee I am crazy Yuri and want to pass on the savings to you!!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you by chance played borderlands? You are reminding me of "Marcus" 

You dont need a beeger gun, you just need to shoot more bulleets.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Have you by chance played borderlands? You are reminding me of "Marcus"
> 
> You dont need a beeger gun, you just need to shoot more bulleets.


Hahahaha no I haven't had a gaming system since Nintendo gamecube lol!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

pet-SMART seems pretty DUMB if you ask me.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

ICS523 said:


> pet-SMART seems pretty DUMB if you ask me.


Eh, it was a dumb mistake, but everyone makes dumb mistakes lol. I just wish they would have at least let me get one for the penny price lol, however I understand they are running a business and are trying to make money like the rest of us so it is was it is. At least we can all agree that it was pretty hilarious knowing someone probably put an order for 1000 units lol! My grandpa was right when he said "Son, all lessons are blessins!" I guess that adage can be applied to this thread: If it seems too good to be true then it probably is lol!


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

No refund for me. Hopefully I slip through the cracks but not holding my breath.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Likewise..


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

outofreach said:


> No refund for me. Hopefully I slip through the cracks but not holding my breath.


Well if you do happen to slip through those cracks and you ordered more than one, I will gladly buy one from you for 10 dollars and I will pay for shipping as well lol! You would make a pretty profit on that original penny price you paid lol.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

repking26 said:


> Well if you do happen to slip through those cracks and you ordered more than one, I will gladly buy one from you for 10 dollars and I will pay for shipping as well lol! You would make a pretty profit on that original penny price you paid lol.



You can have one.

But thinking not likely.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

outofreach said:


> You can have one.
> 
> But thinking not likely.


Hahaha I will pay shipping!!!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

If everyone didn't go nuts and order 100 of them we might have gotten away with it. Jegs had an exhaust for my car listed at 300 normally 1000 bought it and they honerd the price.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

tfox799947 said:


> I ordered 2, that is all I can really use.
> Says they are backordered and will ship in 2-4 weeks.
> Lets hope they honor their mistake!
> Thanks for the heads up.
> I think I will wait to order the Jungle dawn LED bulbs until the hoods arrive!


oh dear.
i better stock up.

LOL


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Just checked order status.

Still back ordered and will ship in approximately 2 weeks.

So far so good


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I just checked the lighting section on the PetsMart website again and to my surprise they finally put the exo-terra fixtures back up there again lol, however they fixed their booboo and now only the 12" and 18" fixtures are the only ones available lol! They completely took off the 24" models haha, looks like they got cleaned out of the "penny priced" models!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752557&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Every post is rubbing it in, really wish that I could have gotten in on this. Interested to see what happens. Maybe they are just slowly sorting though all the orders and contacting people. No matter what is happening they are dealing with thousands of people and clearly did not just send out one mass email.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Every post is rubbing it in, really wish that I could have gotten in on this.


Hey if it actually goes through, I'll send you a couple if you pay for shipping. I doubt I'll get them, but if I do....

I may have accidentally ordered a large quantity for the hell of it


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't gotten any cancellation notices yet..... I only ordered 10 though.... Who knows I bet there might be a couple that fall through the cracks....Here is to hoping.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Hey if it actually goes through, I'll send you a couple if you pay for shipping. I doubt I'll get them, but if I do....
> 
> I may have accidentally ordered a large quantity for the hell of it


Well Jacobi, when you receive your palatalized order of fixtures I will gladly pay for shipping on a few of those lights lol!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I want some too


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't gotten an e-mail yet that stated my order was cancelled.... I only ordered 10 though.....Here's to hoping.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I am first on that list.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
I was wondering.. If josh's Frogs or another well known supplier was to make such an error would you be so eager to take advantage of it in the same way?? just a thought


Scott


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I can see this thread on the cusp of deteriorating into a verbal altercation regarding the ethical and moral responsibility of the purchaser to protect the seller.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention I ordered 30. ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

just food for thought, nothing more


Scott


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dartsanddragons said:


> Hi All
> I was wondering.. If josh's Frogs or another well known supplier was to make such an error would you be so eager to take advantage of it in the same way?? just a thought
> 
> 
> Scott


1) We have no way of knowing at the time if it was an error, or some kind of gimmick, or some kind of "sale" for the first 10 people to order, in order to attract customers to the site.

2) Why is placing a large order from a company "taking advantage" of them? If it was an error, they'll cancel it. Furthermore, if it truly was an error, where is the email informing me of the error, and bear in mind they've had 48 hours to do so and have my credit card info.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

This happened a few years back. They cancelled all orders once the greedy orders started rolling in.


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Just received my order cancellation email


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Jellyman said:


> This happened a few years back. They cancelled all orders once the greedy orders started rolling in.


And you know this how?


My order was just canceled. Sorry guys.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

My order just canceled


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

My order for ONE was just cancelled. If people were reasonable about their orders MAYBE they would have honored at least some of them.

Ordering 25+ of these is seriously asinine.


----------



## chasesoda (Nov 23, 2011)

Order cancelled, not even one.


----------



## chasesoda (Nov 23, 2011)

Agreed, about ordering too many .

I changed my original order, to one.

But, they might not have honored them anyway.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

MrBiggs said:


> Ordering 25+ of these is seriously asinine.


He's talking about me


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jacobi said:


> He's talking about me


I'm not singling out any person whatsoever. Didn't even look at poster names to see who ordered what; I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

MrBiggs said:


> I'm not singling out any person whatsoever


Oh that's ok, I'm doing it for you


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> This happened a few years back. They cancelled all orders once the greedy orders started rolling in.





MrBiggs said:


> My order for ONE was just cancelled. If people were reasonable about their orders MAYBE they would have honored at least some of them.
> 
> Ordering 25+ of these is seriously asinine.





chasesoda said:


> Agreed, about ordering too many .
> 
> I changed my original order, to one.
> 
> But, they might not have honored them anyway.


No need to point fingers... they DO NOT HAVE to honor not even ONE wrong order. 



JaredJ said:


> Per Petsmart's online policy:
> 
> *ERRORS ON SITE*
> Prices and availability of products and services are subject to change without notice. Errors will be corrected where discovered and PetSmart reserves the right to revoke any stated offer and to correct any errors, inaccuracies or omissions, including after an order has been submitted, whether or not the order has been confirmed and/or your credit/debit card has been charged. If your credit/debit card has already been charged for the purchase and your order is cancelled, PetSmart will issue a credit to your credit/debit card account in the amount of the charge. Individual bank policies will control when this amount is credited to your account. (If you are not fully satisfied with your purchase, you may return it in accordance with PetSmart's Return Policy.)


This was obviously an error that has been corrected on the website.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

i cannot believe this thread is still going


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, the 24" lights have been removed from the dropdown.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I doubt they would have honored it if only 1 person had ordered 1. It was clearly a mistake, though I wish I could have gotten in on it. I could certainly use a fancy exo hood to replace my home-made "rain gutter" hood!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Clearly, it was a reduced price for bulk buyers only. If people hadn't ordered just one or two, I'm sure the deal would still be on...


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread was funny. I think some of you would have had 3 UPS trucks lined up in your door yard to deliver 10 lighting hoods per frog that you own. 

It was funny and exciting, but does anyone feel like they are _trying_ to take advantage of someone else's error? 


I hope I never make a typo on my dendroboard ad and try to sell a sylvatica for $1.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you say Sylvatica for a dollar? I'll take 3 dozen!


----------

